# Ways to die for winking game



## SCATALIE (Oct 14, 2011)

Disco ball falls on your head . . . . Dead


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks, I got that one already


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm sure you have it, it's pretty obvious but 'dance till you die'.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Fall off your platform shoes?


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Here is a list that I've compiled for my party from the Adult Party Games thread of ways to die, maybe some of them will work for you or at least spark your imagination for something else.


Laughing to Death
Stung by a swarm of bees
Shot a hundred times
Scarab beetles eating your legs
Poisoning
Talking so fast your life ebbs away
Ravens pecking your eyes out 
Melting to death (Wicked Witch of the West Style)
Sinking in quick sand
Being mauled by a bear
Falling down a flight of stairs
Running into a wall
Drown in an invisible pool of water
Burned alive
Electrocuted 
Laughing yourself to death
Choking on a hairball
Getting squished by a giant pumpkin
Being bitten by a vampire
Being attacked by a werewolf
Having body parts chopped off
Being shot in slow motion
Being attacked by a dozen bats
Being attacked by a giant slime blob 
Falling in an open grave!
Burning at the stake!
Being poked by thousands of needles!
Being attacked by a black cat!
Being frightened to death!
Drowning!
stabbed to death
trampled by TOTers
run over by a bus or train
stomped by Godzilla
hunting accident
decapitated
shark attack
eaten by zombies
throat sliced
Gunshot
Dance til you die!
laughing gas
run over by steamroller
falling off skyscraper
Hit by a car
steamed alive
run over by lawnmower
cannibalized
lava lamp explosion
snakebitten
choking on a hot dog
barrel over Niagara Falls
deep fried
orgasm to death
kicked in groin to death
drawn & quartered
immersed in acid
shark attack
badger assault
losing a light saber duel
disembowelment
boiled alive
decapitated by helicopter blade
shot by arrows
wrists slit by knife
bit by spider
hula hoop til you die
vomiting
Elvis possession--rock til you drop like the King!

Let us know if you have more to add to that list, as I'm doing this game too this year! 

good luck!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Your murdered on the dancefloor by sophie Ellis Baxter
The discolights gives u and epeleptic seasure ( sp?) 
The drums in youre ears explode from a to high bee gees note
You realise the 70ies are over and get so depressed you heart is broken. litterally.
You hear a new release by justing Bieber doing a cover of Le freak and jump out the window in a very high building.
You are beat to death by a mob of angry screaming teenage girls after saying that you think the constructioner worker dude in Village people seems a bit camp.
You get run over by the D-train.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL!! Ok, I have to say all of these made me laugh! Good ideas Hollows! lol


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

Mordessa said:


> LOL!! Ok, I have to say all of these made me laugh! Good ideas Hollows! lol


Me,too!! Thank you all so much! Just what I was looking for!


----------

